# Philip Rocke ANML Looper



## Mahir (20/11/17)

Anml looper e liquid


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

Wow! When I read this I thought, "Ah common @Mahir , this stuff is everywhere!"

Turns out not so much! I went through EVERY vendor in my bookmarks tab and only found it at one place!

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/anml/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (21/11/17)

VapeMob is out of stock as well, and my buddy who manages a store there told me they don't plan on bringing in anymore of ANML or other 'Drip Club' International juice.


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

Mahir said:


> VapeMob is out of stock as well, and my buddy who manages a store there told me they don't plan on bringing in anymore of ANML or other 'Drip Club' International juice.


Oh wow!! That is a bummer for you!

What do you say @Cruzz_33 ? Maybe as the international juice guy you can hook @Mahir up?

I've also been led to believe that VapePulse have a massive selection of international juices, maybe it's worthwhile sending them an email full of pity so they can track some down for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/11/17)

Thanks for the tag @Stosta 

@Mahir send me a pm maybe I can work something out for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/3/18)

Thought I'd revive this thread to see if any vendors have stock of Looper now? Very keen to try it out again

@Cruzz_33 not sure if you guys worked something out together?

Also, if anyone has/knows a place to get Cali Steam - Toucan I would be very interested in trying it out!


----------



## Cruzz_33 (28/3/18)

@GMacDiggity will look into it again for you brother. 

In terms of Cali Steam ill also look into it, been wanting to give Pearadise a try.


----------



## GMacDiggity (28/3/18)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @GMacDiggity will look into it again for you brother.
> 
> In terms of Cali Steam ill also look into it, been wanting to give Pearadise a try.



Awesome, no stress if you can't get hold of it. Would definitely get a few different Cali Steam bottles off you if you did manage to bring them in. Know its down to commercial sense tho so no stress if you can't!


----------

